# High falls jackpot



## tsnider08 (Mar 7, 2016)

HFBT next jackpot will be April 17th. Buck Creek Ramp. Safe light till 3. $50 per boat. All state and local rules apply.


----------



## tsnider08 (Apr 15, 2016)

bump


----------



## Ryan1980 (Apr 17, 2016)

what was the results ?


----------



## tsnider08 (Apr 26, 2016)

Results posted on Facebook on the High Falls Bass Tournament page


----------



## tsnider08 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Jackpot Tourney*

Our next Jackpot Tourney will be May 15th. Come out and fish with us. 100% is paid back at 1 in 4. $50 a boat with 10 per going to big fish. Buck Creek Ramp. Like our FB page High Falls Bass Tournaments for updates and results.


----------

